# New Madrid Hunter



## Nowski (Jan 2, 2015)

One of my New Madrid Hunters in 1095 and Desert Ironwood.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 3


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 2, 2015)

Very nice Shannon - Great grain orientation on the handle. What did you use for finish?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## robert flynt (Jan 2, 2015)

Nice little knife with neat clean lines.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 2, 2015)

Shannon pretty exceptional work there. Agree with Robert very clean lines.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 2, 2015)

That's beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Jan 2, 2015)

NYWoodturner said:


> Very nice Shannon - Great grain orientation on the handle. What did you use for finish?


Thank you. I took it up to 1200 grit then a little dry buff then a little Bowling Alley Wax.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 2, 2015)

Handsome looking knife !!! That DIW looks awesome on it !!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jan 2, 2015)

Literally stunning.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Berserker (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, nice layout of the grain pattern. The finish is great too. Impressive.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 3, 2015)

Wow! That handle really pops! Soooo nice! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 3, 2015)

Great looking knife! I like everything about it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 5, 2015)

Awesome knife, love the handle and DIW!

Nice finish on the handle and shine on the blade.

-jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

